# If U Don't Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!



## Peachtree (Aug 2, 2003)

*If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

...According to the cashier at the health food store where I purchase my essential oils &amp; vits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was there yesterday buying castor &amp; peppermint oil.  Well, the cashier struck up a lil chat about how cold pressed castor oil is helping to rid skin cancer.  I told her that I'm using it to soften my new growth &amp; other hair benefits.  

Well, she immediately said "well, if u want a ton of hair growth, eat a lot of boiled eggs".  (yeah, i know, i didn't mention anything about hair growth)  Her hair was in a single cornrow, down the back of her head.  BTW, she had a scrunchie securing it that was even with her waist.  There was about 4" of hair hanging below the scrunchie.  She was sorta a "motor mouth" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I just didn't have the time to talk to her further about retaining length, products, etc.  BUT I WILL ON ANOTHER VISIT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (&amp; if she's there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Well, personally, I don't eat eggs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .... maybe this info can help someone here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

(btw, she was white with really thick wavy hair)


----------



## nekee (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

i love eggs, but arent too much not good for u?


----------



## CaramelKiss (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Peachtree, I discovered this by accident last year.  When I was staying with my in-laws they made boiled eggs a lot for breakfast, I don't eat them normally, but I did then and my hair grew alot!! unfortunatelty, I didn't take note of the measurement, but I knew that the boiled eggs had something to do with it.  

I also know some folks who did Atkins diet and their hair took off from all the eggs and other meat proteins they were consumming.  But I have to watch the eggs and red meat as heart disease runs in my family.

Good Info though!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Peachtree, I dont like eggs either!


----------



## Mzbrickhouse (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

My two cents:
A diet rich in protein will usually result in improved hair growth; eggs are a source of protein. It's  the yolk that is supposed to be high in cholesterol. People with exceptionally high levels of cholesterol should probably watch their intake. Scramble up some egg whites or boil the egg and scoop out the yolk. People with normal cholesterol levels can eat whole eggs in moderation.

Peachtree, I wonder what she meant by "a lot"?


----------



## inthepink (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
Peachtree, I wonder what she meant by "a lot"? 


[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto!


----------



## karen (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

If ya'll don't wanna eat eggs, the main ingredient for hair growth in eggs is L-cysteine, protein, other vit/minerals. a large eggs has 6gram of protein, so I don't think that is super alot, but u can drink protein shakes instead. I think the main ingredient in eggs that makes hair grow faster is the L-cysteine, u can take this in supplement capsule, (I'm taking it now), read on the post "My friend's hair grown like crazy" there's info on L-cysteine. Well, u can try this, it's like eating the eggs without the cholesterol. well, I hope that this work out for me anyways, good luck.


----------



## realdramaqueen (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

so how many mg do you take of the l-cystein?


----------



## Nessa (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

yeah I ate some boiled eggs but I don't see any increase of growth


----------



## AngelForLove (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

I read in Shape magazine's book (Shape Your Life) that you can eat up to seven eggs a week healthily.


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
i love eggs, but arent too much not good for u?  

[/ QUOTE ]


I believe the "egg whites" are healthy.  I'm not sure... I don't eat them.  It's difficult enough for me to bake with them


----------



## karen (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Nessa

How many eggs do u eat per day? and do u eat the same amount everyday for a month at least? people who I heard from or claim that eggs grow their hair faster said that they eat a whole lotta eggs, like eggs eggs eggs everyday, someone said that they eat 1-2 dozen eggs a week (that's 12-24eggs), I think that u probably have to eat that many eggs for that weeks/months to be able to see if it works or not. Well, for me I can't really do that cause I'll be sick of the eggs after a couple of days. 


realdramaqueen:

I'm currently taking 1500mg of L-cysteine a day. I tried to eat eggs every other days to but I think that it's not enough and I'm usually not consistent with the eggs, so I tried to supplement with L-cystein everyday now.


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
Peachtree, I discovered this by accident last year.  When I was staying with my in-laws they made boiled eggs a lot for breakfast, I don't eat them normally, but I did then and my hair grew alot!! unfortunatelty, I didn't take note of the measurement, but I knew that the boiled eggs had something to do with it.  

I also know some folks who did Atkins diet and their hair took off from all the eggs and other meat proteins they were consumming.  But I have to watch the eggs and red meat as heart disease runs in my family.

Good Info though!




[/ QUOTE ]

My former neighbor follows the Atkins diet. Instead of meat, she eats a boiled egg everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (she vegetarian).  Her hair has grown tremendously since last summer (she was at ear length, now she's very close to shoulder length &amp; THICK!!!).  I've taught her how to keep her hair moisturized, etc, which helps her to retain length.... but it's growing really rapidly.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wonder if those eggs have anything to do with the growth rate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .    I still wouldn't eat them


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
Peachtree, I dont like eggs either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/ QUOTE ]






 ... girl, i tried to eat them as a child... it wasn't a pretty site


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
My two cents:
A diet rich in protein will usually result in improved hair growth; eggs are a source of protein. It's  the yolk that is supposed to be high in cholesterol. People with exceptionally high levels of cholesterol should probably watch their intake. Scramble up some egg whites or boil the egg and scoop out the yolk. People with normal cholesterol levels can eat whole eggs in moderation.

Peachtree, I wonder what she meant by "a lot"? 


[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"a lot"?  I don't know.  But I'll find out &amp; report back


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
If ya'll don't wanna eat eggs, the main ingredient for hair growth in eggs is L-cysteine, protein, other vit/minerals. a large eggs has 6gram of protein, so I don't think that is super alot, but u can drink protein shakes instead. I think the main ingredient in eggs that makes hair grow faster is the L-cysteine, u can take this in supplement capsule, (I'm taking it now), read on the post "My friend's hair grown like crazy" there's info on L-cysteine. Well, u can try this, it's like eating the eggs without the cholesterol. well, I hope that this work out for me anyways, good luck. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Karen,

I've read ur thread about ur friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Goodness, I didn't know eggs contained L-cysteine.  Maybe I'll look into the supplement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
Nessa

How many eggs do u eat per day? and do u eat the same amount everyday for a month at least?  *people who I heard from or claim that eggs grow their hair faster said that they eat a whole lotta eggs, like eggs eggs eggs everyday, someone said that they eat 1-2 dozen eggs a week (that's 12-24eggs), *  I think that u probably have to eat that many eggs for that weeks/months to be able to see if it works or not. Well, for me I can't really do that cause I'll be sick of the eggs after a couple of days.  


[/ QUOTE ]

So u have heard this from people as well.  1-2 dozen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  that's  just too too many ... 
this could possibly be what the cashier was also referring to when she said "a lot" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Sherynella (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

According to the latest research, it is not the chlorestorol that gives high chlorestorol % in the blood.. it's the fat...


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
According to the latest research, it is not the chlorestorol that gives high chlorestorol % in the blood.. it's the fat...  

[/ QUOTE ]

good to know


----------



## karezone (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

I have been eating eggs almost everyday this month and too tell the truth I don't know if it is the wild growth oil, the Glovers, or the eggs that is making my hair grow.  Next month I will stop using the WGO and just eat the eggs and use the Glovers.


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Hi Karezone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make sure that u report back to us with ur results


----------



## Isis (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]


Well, she immediately said "well, if u want a ton of hair growth, eat a lot of boiled eggs".  (yeah, i know, i didn't mention anything about hair growth)  Her hair was in a single cornrow, down the back of her head.  BTW, she had a scrunchie securing it that was even with her waist.  There was about 4" of hair hanging below the scrunchie  

[/ QUOTE ]

I like eggs but I don't eat them boiled that much.  Since it's the L-cysteine that is increasing hair growth, I would think eggs cooked any kind of way is ok (right?).  I am eager to hear how many eggs this woman is eating each day!


----------



## ballet_bun (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Peachtree .... are you vegan?  Is that why you don't eat eggs.  I was vegan , until I arrived here.  NOw I'm just vegetarian.  However, I will not drink milk.  I think it's just nasty.  I do eat cheese, but after a couple weeks of that, i get tired of it again...same with eggs.  I've been vegetarian since 1990.

ballet bun ...


----------



## Isis (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Below is a link and quote about eggs and L-cysteine. Maybe 2 eggs per day is all that's necessary.


http://www.oralchelation.com/ingred/cyste2.htm

"It is very common in many foods.  For instance, there are about 250 milligrams of cysteine in the yolk of an egg.  (Now, perhaps, you see why the doctors tell you to NOT eat eggs?  They don't want you to get those valuable proteins in the egg -- they suggest you eat carbohydrates and get sick so they can make more money giving you drugs!)"


----------



## keylargo (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

eggs also contain a good amount of b vitamins that are good for hair growth. see the link below for a breakdown on the nutrient content in eggs.

http://www.omegathree.com/press.html


----------



## beana3 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

too bad i hate eggs...this info seems really interesting.


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]


Well, she immediately said "well, if u want a ton of hair growth, eat a lot of boiled eggs".  (yeah, i know, i didn't mention anything about hair growth)  Her hair was in a single cornrow, down the back of her head.  BTW, she had a scrunchie securing it that was even with her waist.  There was about 4" of hair hanging below the scrunchie  

[/ QUOTE ]

I like eggs but I don't eat them boiled that much.  Since it's the L-cysteine that is increasing hair growth, I would think eggs cooked any kind of way is ok (right?).  I am eager to hear how many eggs this woman is eating each day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

As soon as I find out, I'll report it back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait to find out also... although i don't eat them...


----------



## MissJ (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]

I was there yesterday buying castor &amp; peppermint oil.  Well, the cashier struck up a lil chat about how cold pressed castor oil is aiding skin cancer.  

[/ QUOTE ]

I know this is kind of Off Topic but in the Skin Care section, there's this whole thread about using Olive Oil to wash the face.  I've been doing it for about a month now.  So, the lady said that it gives people skin cancer????


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
Peachtree .... are you vegan?  Is that why you don't eat eggs.  I was vegan , until I arrived here.  NOw I'm just vegetarian.  However, I will not drink milk.  I think it's just nasty.  I do eat cheese, but after a couple weeks of that, i get tired of it again...same with eggs.  I've been vegetarian since 1990.

ballet bun ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

No.  I don't eat eggs cuz I simply don't like em'.  I don't like that way they look, smell, taste, feel, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Like u, I also don't drink milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I'd rather eat an egg than drink milk.  I have it bad... I eat cereal plain or with water or orange juice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'll eat cheese only if it's cooked with another food.  I have issues with dairy products... I just don't like them


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Isis &amp; Keylargo, thanks for the interesting info ladies


----------



## ms_kenesha (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

I was there yesterday buying castor &amp; peppermint oil.  Well, the cashier struck up a lil chat about how cold pressed castor oil is aiding skin cancer.  

[/ QUOTE ]

I know this is kind of Off Topic but in the Skin Care section, there's this whole thread about using Olive Oil to wash the face.  I've been doing it for about a month now.  So, the lady said that it gives people skin cancer????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ QUOTE ]

No she meant castor oil is helping people who have skin cancer.  Not aiding in the way of giving it to them.


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
Below is a link and quote about eggs and L-cysteine. Maybe 2 eggs per day is all that's necessary.


http://www.oralchelation.com/ingred/cyste2.htm

"It is very common in many foods.  For instance, there are about 250 milligrams of cysteine in the yolk of an egg.  (Now, perhaps, you see why the doctors tell you to NOT eat eggs?  They don't want you to get those valuable proteins in the egg -- they suggest you eat carbohydrates and get sick so they can make more money giving you drugs!)"  

[/ QUOTE ]

This just made me think of the Eskimos who eat raw fish and eggs for their diet and little to no greens.  They somehow seem to survive.  Doctors are perplex by their diet.  

I love eggs.  A friend of mine told me to take lots of eggs for hair growth to.  She has about 6-9 eggs a day. She is  3c-4a Moroccan with hair to her tush.


----------



## nita4 (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

My brother eats alot of boiled eggs and he has extremely long locs, but I thought that was just from leaving his hair alone.


----------



## Jade21 (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Eggs=one of the world's healthiest foods.  Definitely check out the recipes and the profile at The World's Healthiest Foods site.

Eggs seem to have gotten a horrible reputation.  From what I have read, it's really the overall saturated fat in your diet which can cause increase in cholesterol rather than the amount of egg consumption included in that.  Eggs have a high level of lecithin in them.  Lecithin actually moves the cholesterol OUT of your bloodstream.  As far as hair, it helps in terms of moisture level.

Peachtree, I am sorry that you do not like eggs.  They are excellent for hair, skin and nails.

I am very surprised that so many people did not know this.

~Jade~


----------



## nekee (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

i love eggs .. so i will start eating 6 eggs a day =)


----------



## thatscuteright (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

mmmm I love eggs, but I don't know about eating 6  a day


----------



## pooh123 (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I'm going to try incorporating one boiled egg per day and see if I notice any results.

pooh123


----------



## ms_kenesha (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I just went to the grocery store and bought a carton of 18 eggs.  I'm going to try one or two boiled eggs a day.  

I also bought some flax meal to mix in with my grits in the morning because I keep forgetting to take my flax oil and the taste of flax oil on it's own is sooo nasty to me!  I also bought some Spectrum Naturals Apple cider vinegear with the Mother in it for my wash this week!  I know this is sooo


----------



## Isis (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I like eggs but I'm not sure I can do 6 eggs per day.  That's 3 1/2 dozen eggs per week for just me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My favorite ways to eat them are omelets (I can easily do 2 or 3 just there), boiled and cut up in my salads, and deviled eggs. 

I also do the flax oil and ground flaxseeds daily for my omega-3.  Eggs also contain omega-3 (not in large amounts) and one can buy omega-3 enriched eggs.

It would be an interesting and healthy experiment though, for a month, just to see the new growth difference if I increase my egg consumption.  Something like an "egg challenge" for a month...


----------



## ms_kenesha (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]

It would be an interesting and healthy experiment though, for a month, just to see the new growth difference if I increase my egg consumption.  Something like an "egg challenge" for a month... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

This is what I'm doing August is my "Egg Challenge" Month!


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I wish I could eat eggs like that but eating more than one a week makes me gassy.  Not cute at all.


----------



## Isis (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

It would be an interesting and healthy experiment though, for a month, just to see the new growth difference if I increase my egg consumption.  Something like an "egg challenge" for a month... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

This is what I'm doing August is my "Egg Challenge" Month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I ran out and bought 2 dozen eggs.  I made a delicious curried egg salad with 2 eggs (I already had a 2-egg omelet for breakfast)for my dinner. However, I think I'll be doing 3 eggs at the most each day. Yes, August is my "Egg Challenge" month!


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Generaally I have about 6 eggs a day.  I dislike cooking, and I hate red meat so some how I manage to make very quick salad which include eggs. 

I really can't tell if the eggs make a difference with growth since I already take sooo many other supplements. but my freind, who is more like a sister to me, eats eggs even with chicken.  She boils the eggs and adds them to the stewed chicken dish.  Then there is a baked egg dish that the family prepars.  It's eggs, eggs, eggs.  She does have a nice thick hair.  

Be creative with how you prepare the eggs and you will be surprise how you can consume many.  Try the baked eggs.  They are wonderful!


----------



## ny2atl (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Hey Peachtree..  Thanks for that tidbit.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I just started liking boiled eggs so this is a good thing.    Let's see if I experience any more growth.

Question:  How do you apply your castor and peppermint oil?


----------



## Kaela (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

This probably belongs on the Off Topic, but here is how to boil eggs so they don't get that nasty green-gray fuzzy stuff on the outside of the yolk...(that probably turned everyone off right there, but y'all know what I"m talking about.) 


Place eggs in a pan and cover with water (approx. an inch above the eggs).  Heat till boiling. Once the water is boiling, let boil about a minute or two and then cover with a tightly fitting lid and remove from heat. Let the eggs sit in the hot water about 15-18 mins, with the lid on. After that, rinse in cold water till they are cool enough to handle, peel and enjoy. They tasted pretty good with pepper and a dash of onion salt.

For those of you that are worried about cholesterol, try eating a bowl of oatmeal in the morning with the eggs.  This would be even a challenge for me because I despise oatmeal, but I'm trying to eat more of it because I know its good for the diet (and not the cinnamon roll sweet kind either).  You should be as serious about your overall health as you are about your hair....you'll thank yourself in years to come!!

Ok, I'm off my soapbox now!


----------



## localhost (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Here's some interesting alternatives to those who are worried about fat content and cholesterol:

Eggbeaters is a product that is made up of 99% eggwhite and is fat-free and cholesterol-free.  It comes in a carton, and can be found in almost any grocery store.
http://www.eggbeaters.com/

Tofu is a non dairy product that's high in protein (soy based protein) and it has all eight essential amino acids.
http://www.tofu.com/whatis.html


----------



## Cleo (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Well thanks for all this info ladies, because I don't mind eggs so I may up my intake to two eggs a day.  

P.s.  Hi Jade!


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

I was there yesterday buying castor &amp; peppermint oil.  Well, the cashier struck up a lil chat about how cold pressed castor oil is aiding skin cancer.  

[/ QUOTE ]

I know this is kind of Off Topic but in the Skin Care section, there's this whole thread about using Olive Oil to wash the face.  I've been doing it for about a month now.  So, the lady said that it gives people skin cancer????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

No she meant castor oil is helping people who have skin cancer.  Not aiding in the way of giving it to them.   

[/ QUOTE ]

Ms Kenesha, thanks for clearing that up for me luv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Miss J, sorry to alarm u.   I should have stated that differently.


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
Eggs=one of the world's healthiest foods.  Definitely check out the recipes and the profile at The World's Healthiest Foods site.

Eggs seem to have gotten a horrible reputation.  From what I have read, it's really the overall saturated fat in your diet which can cause increase in cholesterol rather than the amount of egg consumption included in that.  Eggs have a high level of lecithin in them.  Lecithin actually moves the cholesterol OUT of your bloodstream.  As far as hair, it helps in terms of moisture level.

Peachtree, I am sorry that you do not like eggs.  They are excellent for hair, skin and nails.

I am very surprised that so many people did not know this.

~Jade~   

[/ QUOTE ]

As always, thanks for ur informative post Jade


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
My brother eats alot of boiled eggs and he has extremely long locs, but I thought that was just from leaving his hair alone.   

[/ QUOTE ]

I wonder how many eggs ur brother eats (on avg) a day?


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
i love eggs .. so i will start eating 6 eggs a day =)  

[/ QUOTE ]

That's a lot of eggs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a day!!!


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
I just went to the grocery store and bought a carton of 18 eggs.  I'm going to try one or two boiled eggs a day.  

I also bought some flax meal to mix in with my grits in the morning because I keep forgetting to take my flax oil and the taste of flax oil on it's own is sooo nasty to me!  I also bought some Spectrum Naturals Apple cider vinegear with the Mother in it for my wash this week!  I know this is sooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Girl, looks like ur prepared!!!


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
I'm going to try incorporating one boiled egg per day and see if I notice any results.

pooh123  

[/ QUOTE ]

Let us know of ur results


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

It would be an interesting and healthy experiment though, for a month, just to see the new growth difference if I increase my egg consumption.  Something like an "egg challenge" for a month... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

This is what I'm doing August is my "Egg Challenge" Month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Ladies, make sure to inform us of ur results


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
Generaally I have about 6 eggs a day.  I dislike cooking, and I hate red meat so some how I manage to make very quick salad which include eggs. 

I really can't tell if the eggs make a difference with growth since I already take sooo many other supplements. but my freind, who is more like a sister to me, eats eggs even with chicken.  She boils the eggs and adds them to the stewed chicken dish.  Then there is a baked egg dish that the family prepars.  It's eggs, eggs, eggs.  She does have a nice thick hair.  

Be creative with how you prepare the eggs and you will be surprise how you can consume many.  Try the baked eggs.  They are wonderful!



[/ QUOTE ]

JazzAngel, thanks for sharing


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
Hey Peachtree..  Thanks for that tidbit.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I just started liking boiled eggs so this is a good thing.    Let's see if I experience any more growth.

Question:  How do you apply your castor and peppermint oil?  

[/ QUOTE ]


Ur welcome luv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, i'm really bad at remembering the measurements for my lil concoctions, so this 5-5-5 is cool to remember....

I use: 
-5 oz of Home Health Castor Oil (cold pressed &amp; cold compressed)  or sometimes I use Jojoba or both
-5 drops of Rosemary Essential Oil
-5 drops of Peppermint Essential Oil

- *LIGHTLY* warm the oils so that they are only slightly warmer than room temp.
-I use the pads of my fingers to massage my scalp *before* applying the oils.  Through trial &amp; error, this PRE-MASSAGE works best for me.  It seems to loosen my scalp (if that makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), allowing the oil to penetrate  easier.
-I use a nozzle bottle like this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &amp; apply the oil throughout my scalp (...when hair is dry.  When my hair is wet, I'll apply it throughout both my scalp &amp; new growth).  
-Then I'll massage my *oiled* scalp for 10-15 mins.   That's it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe i should post this on the recipe board...


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
This probably belongs on the Off Topic, but here is how to boil eggs so they don't get that nasty green-gray fuzzy stuff on the outside of the yolk...(that probably turned everyone off right there, but y'all know what I"m talking about.) 


Place eggs in a pan and cover with water (approx. an inch above the eggs).  Heat till boiling. Once the water is boiling, let boil about a minute or two and then cover with a tightly fitting lid and remove from heat. Let the eggs sit in the hot water about 15-18 mins, with the lid on. After that, rinse in cold water till they are cool enough to handle, peel and enjoy. They tasted pretty good with pepper and a dash of onion salt.

For those of you that are worried about cholesterol, try eating a bowl of oatmeal in the morning with the eggs.  This would be even a challenge for me because I despise oatmeal, but I'm trying to eat more of it because I know its good for the diet (and not the cinnamon roll sweet kind either).  You should be as serious about your overall health as you are about your hair....you'll thank yourself in years to come!!

Ok, I'm off my soapbox now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Kaela


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

UPDATE FROM THE "EGG" LADY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Earlier today, I called up to the store &amp; spoke with the cashier (briefly).  She stated that she loves eggs &amp; eats (on avg) 5 eggs per day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   She further stated preferring boiled eggs, however, for variation, scambled or omletts (sp??) will do.    

HTH


----------



## MissJ (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I ate scrambled eggs on top of wheat toast with jelly for dinner!  I had to stop eating them though, because I put way too much salt in the eggs.  Darn it!


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
I ate scrambled eggs on top of wheat toast with jelly for dinner!  I had to stop eating them though, because I put way too much salt in the eggs.  Darn it!    

[/ QUOTE ]

Dang, u got a lil carried away with the salt, eh?


----------



## ms_kenesha (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I just went to the grocery store and bought a carton of 18 eggs.  I'm going to try one or two boiled eggs a day.  

I also bought some flax meal to mix in with my grits in the morning because I keep forgetting to take my flax oil and the taste of flax oil on it's own is sooo nasty to me!  I also bought some Spectrum Naturals Apple cider vinegear with the Mother in it for my wash this week!  I know this is sooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ QUOTE ]

Girl, looks like ur prepared!!!   

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh yeah I'm prepared!  I've been slacking on my pimping (in my case hair/health care), lately!


----------



## kelendra_cole (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

5 eggs a day!!! that is crazy!!( but i think i just might try it!...or gradually work up to it!) thanks so much for the info peach tree!! you da best gurl!!!


----------



## karly (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

This is very interesting....

I've been wondering why my hair hasn't been growing as fast as when I first started taking my vitamins in May.  I'm even taking more now than in the beginning.  The only difference (that I can think of) is that I was also doing the Atkins diet (maybe 2-3 eggs a day) in May and June but I slacked off big time in July.  In June my stylist told me I had about 3/4 to 1 inches in just 3 weeks.  I guess I need to start it up again.   

Ms Kenesha......I mix my flax oil with my protein shake and I don't even notice the taste.


----------



## iCandey (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Is there any  other food other than eggs to give us this complete protein and Lcysteine?  I just cant do eggs like that, plus eggs are so fatty...


----------



## Tebby1017 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I was wondering the same thing...I read that nuts, tofu, and dairy have a lot of L-cysteine as well.

Tebby


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I eat eggs but I can't eat a lot of them.  I will just take a L-Cysteine supplement instead.

-Ebony


----------



## iCandey (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I really do not need to add another supplement (I am already on so many) and also I read that Cystein alone wont cut it because it needs the other aminos to build the chain..but then I read that one girl just took Cystein and it worked..I dont know what to believe, BUT I did eat a boiled egg today and it wasnt so bad...


----------



## Tebby1017 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Since I'm doing Atkins right now, I kinda have to eat eggs...normally I only like them in a recipe or something (ie Quiche, Shrimp Egg Foo Yung, etc.).  However, I have been eating them boiled with a little pepper and Old Bay seasoning for breakfast or just plain (in salad), and they have been fine.

Tebby


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
5 eggs a day!!! that is crazy!!( but i think i just might try it!...or gradually work up to it!) thanks so much for the info peach tree!! you da best gurl!!!  

[/ QUOTE ]

No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If i ate eggs i would have to "work my way up to" 5 also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... that's 35 a wk... shoot, I'd probably start growing feathers after that 1st wk


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
This is very interesting....

I've been wondering why my hair hasn't been growing as fast as when I first started taking my vitamins in May.  I'm even taking more now than in the beginning.  The only difference (that I can think of) is that I was also doing the Atkins diet (maybe 2-3 eggs a day) in May and June but I slacked off big time in July.  In June my stylist told me I had about 3/4 to 1 inches in just 3 weeks.  I guess I need to start it up again.   

Ms Kenesha......I mix my flax oil with my protein shake and I don't even notice the taste.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, it's very interesting.  It's also something to think about...especially in ur situation...


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
I eat eggs but I can't eat a lot of them.  I will just take a L-Cysteine supplement instead.

-Ebony  

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm with u on this one... the L-Cysteine is probably my only option (I'm not thrilled about nuts; tofu &amp; dairy are totally out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
I really do not need to add another supplement (I am already on so many) and also I read that Cystein alone wont cut it because it needs the other aminos to build the chain..but then I read that one girl just took Cystein and it worked..I dont know what to believe, BUT I did eat a boiled egg today and it wasnt so bad...



[/ QUOTE ]

Well, i don't really know exactly what to make of this either... of course some will see results &amp; others won't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I don't mind taking L-Cysteine, but other aminos along with it?  Those vits would end up sitting in my cupboard along with the others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm just not disciplined enough to consistently commit to a vit regime....


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
Since I'm doing Atkins right now, I kinda have to eat eggs...normally I only like them in a recipe or something (ie Quiche, Shrimp Egg Foo Yung, etc.).  However, I have been eating them boiled with a little pepper and Old Bay seasoning for breakfast or just plain (in salad), and they have been fine.

Tebby   

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Tebby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not familiar with the Atkins diet.... on avg, how many eggs do u eat per day (or per wk)?


----------



## nekee (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Come to think of it , eggs could be the reason i had a great growth spurt back in february. From february to March i had about an inch new growth .. this is including the fact that i watched my hair every 2 months (EW i know) ... So with a nasty scalp and 3 eggs a day  i got one inch new growth.. So i am going to try this out for the whole of august and tell everyone how it goes. With a clean scalp this time

August challenge
3 eggs a day
clean scalp
good ol WGO


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Hi Nekee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wishing u the best with ur challenge.  I can't wait to read ur end of challenge post


----------



## Isis (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
Is there any  other food other than eggs to give us this complete protein and Lcysteine?  I just cant do eggs like that, plus eggs are so fatty...  

[/ QUOTE ]

Other foods which are high in L-cysteine besides eggs are garlic, onions, broccoli, cauliflower, beans, brussel sprouts, milk and muscle proteins.  I love garlic and onions and even broccoli sauteed in my omelets (with mushrooms and tofu also!).


----------



## Tebby1017 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Hi Peachtree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

I was hardly eating eggs at all until this past week...since I came back from NYC on Sunday I have been eating eggs.  On average, I would say I eat about 3 eggs a day (2 for breakfast and one in my salad for dinner).

On another note, do you eat chicken? I'm asking this because I would think chicken would also have pretty good levels of L-Cysteine since they ARE mature eggs.  Just a thought...

Tebby


----------



## karezone (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Just to let you know, Tebby the link in your signature line does not work.


----------



## Tebby1017 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I know, I know, but I'm too lazy to fix it...that picture is not up there anymore and I replaced it with another pic that I HATE.

I'll change it this weekend.

Hiding in Shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

Tebby


----------



## patticake (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

is it possible for all dairy products to have an effect on hair growth? because last year my hair grew really fast after a "big chop" as a result of my drinking milk everyday. well i think that's why.


----------



## iCandey (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

okay my brief research has led me to believe that u can get the wanted amount of Lcysteine from white of the egg...yeah!!...


----------



## Brooke007 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
is it possible for all dairy products to have an effect on hair growth? because last year my hair grew really fast after a "big chop" as a result of my drinking milk everyday. well i think that's why. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] Oh Lord the things we do to grow our hair. Okay, I'll eat a dozen eggs a week. But I am drawing the line at drinking milk.  Yuck! Puey! Aargh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's the added protein in the diet that may have contributed to the growth I think.


----------



## Kaela (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

HAHAHAH LOL @ Brooke007

There is always soy milk, but now there's the thread that says it can thin hair. You just can't win it seems like.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

So whose been eating their eggs lately? I have!!!, 4-real


----------



## Isis (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I'm eating all my eggs and they are good!

Tebby - Although chickens come from the eggs, they have a different composition.  I've learned that eggs contain everything needed for life and is truly a complete food.  Chickens are not.


----------



## Nina_deF (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I eat eggs alot and I am sorry to say that my hair is NOT grazing my butt.
Maybe eating so many has made me immune ...


----------



## Tebby1017 (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
I'm eating all my eggs and they are good!

Tebby - Although chickens come from the eggs, they have a different composition.  I've learned that eggs contain everything needed for life and is truly a complete food.  Chickens are not.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the info, Isis...I don't mind eating these eggs...the way I see it they're cheap, quick to make and you can make them taste really good.  Even if I don't get a lot of hair growth I'm starting to like eggs.

Tebby


----------



## dstdiva (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

i know i'm late on the scene but i've been off the board for bout a month. i think the eggs thing is true because when i was getting 2 boiled eggs from the caf every morning, i was getting growth. i have fallen off of that (and everything else) and my growth has slowed. so, i'm in on the august egg challenge! at least 2 per day!

hey peachtree! missed me, hair buddy? LOL at peachtree for  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 over the eggs! and how in the world do you eat cereal with orange juice?!


----------



## soulchild (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I use Better 'N Egg at my home, which is a healthier substitute for eggs, without the fat and cholesterol. It's 98% real egg whites fortified with vitamins and minerals. Does anyone know if this will benefit the hair?


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Okay,

Everytime I see this thread--it makes me want to eat some boiled eggs which I guess I am one of the few people that actually loves them


----------



## hawaiianhoney (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Whenever I see this post, I want to go back on the Atkins diet because I noticed that while on the diet (and eating like 4 eggs a day), not only did I lose weight, My hair had started really growing fast.  My mom even noticed the difference in the length of my hair.  She visited me in April after my baby was born, left in May and I visited her 2 weeks ago and she was shocked at how long my hair had gotten in that short time.  I just couldn't handle not eating breads.  I'm eating a modified version of the plan now, but it's not the same.

Enough of my rambling!

Oh, btw, Supergirl, I like boiled eggs too!


----------



## nekee (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

hmmm i had 3 fried eggs a day .. u think that fried eggs would make a difference ?


----------



## Tebby1017 (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I'm not sure, but I don't think it makes a difference on how the egg is cooked.

BTW, how is everyone doing with the egg challenge? I had 2 today and none yesterday...all week long I was eating 3 a day (thanks to Atkins).

Tebby


----------



## Isis (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
I'm not sure, but I don't think it makes a difference on how the egg is cooked.

BTW, how is everyone doing with the egg challenge? I had 2 today and none yesterday...all week long I was eating 3 a day (thanks to Atkins).

Tebby   

[/ QUOTE ]

At first I wasn't sure but now I agree with Tebby that it doesn't really matter how the eggs are cooked.  I think as long as we are eating the whole eggs, we are getting the benefits of the L-cysteine (250 mg per egg)and all of the other amino acids and vitamins.

I'm doing great so far with the egg challenge.  I eat eggs for breakfast every day (my delcious omelets) and I eat a raw salad at least once each day so having a boiled egg in it is easy.  I'm boiling a half dozen eggs at a time and keeping them in the fridge so they're ready to eat.  I don't think I'll get bored with eating eggs.  There are a lot of ways to prepare them.


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is there any  other food other than eggs to give us this complete protein and Lcysteine?  I just cant do eggs like that, plus eggs are so fatty...  

[/ QUOTE ]

Other foods which are high in L-cysteine besides eggs are garlic, onions, broccoli, cauliflower, beans, brussel sprouts, milk and muscle proteins.  I love garlic and onions and even broccoli sauteed in my omelets (with mushrooms and tofu also!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the info Isis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I eat everything listed EXCEPT milk &amp; muscle protein.  So, I'm definitely getting sum L-cysteine


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
Hi Peachtree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

I was hardly eating eggs at all until this past week...since I came back from NYC on Sunday I have been eating eggs.  On average, I would say I eat about 3 eggs a day (2 for breakfast and one in my salad for dinner).

On another note, do you eat chicken? I'm asking this because I would think chicken would also have pretty good levels of L-Cysteine since they ARE mature eggs.  Just a thought...

Tebby


[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Tebby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes girl, I eat PLENTY of chicken almost everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  You know, u may be onto something there


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
okay my brief research has led me to believe that u can get the wanted amount of Lcysteine from white of the egg...yeah!!...  

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the news kiddo


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
HAHAHAH LOL @ Brooke007

There is always soy milk, but now there's the thread that says it can thin hair. You just can't win it seems like.   

[/ QUOTE ]

What does "soy milk" taste like?  .... smell like?  .... look like?   (I know, i have issues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
I'm eating all my eggs and they are good!

Tebby - Although chickens come from the eggs, they have a different composition.  I've learned that eggs contain everything needed for life and is truly a complete food.  Chickens are not.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for clearing that up Isis.  Like Tebby, I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
i know i'm late on the scene but i've been off the board for bout a month. i think the eggs thing is true because when i was getting 2 boiled eggs from the caf every morning, i was getting growth. i have fallen off of that (and everything else) and my growth has slowed. so, i'm in on the august egg challenge! at least 2 per day!

hey peachtree! missed me, hair buddy? LOL at peachtree for  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 over the eggs! and how in the world do you eat cereal with orange juice?!  

[/ QUOTE ]

Of course I've missed u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... I figured u musta been tied up with work &amp; family....

Cereal &amp; OJ?  Well, this has been my combo since kindergarten (after drinking some sour milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... so I guess u can say I have "developed" a taste for it over the yrs....


----------



## HoneyRockette (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Good to know. I ate a lot of boiled eggs when I was pregnant but my hair grew fast during that period anyway. I just may consider this because my diet has reached an all time low. Today I had nothing to eat except a handful of Swiss Fudge cookies, a banana and some popcorn. I don't think I have had what could be considered a meal in weeks, and if I have I certainly have not eaten three of them! I guess this is evident because even with my recent revised vitamin regimen, I have only managed to accumulate two inches of hair in four months. That is average, but just think, that was WITH the vitamins. I could use a little boost.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Ok, I know this sounds like a silly question, but can anyone tell me the correct method of boiling eggs??? I always cook mine too long and the yolks end up being tough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What's the correct amount of time to boil them?


----------



## nekee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

about 10-15 mintes. Put them in right after u put the water on, not when the water begins to boil


----------



## JenJen2721 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Thanks, Nekee!


----------



## happylocks (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I just got some from GNC, I have not taken it, but I dont have Vitamin C, will that made a differences, I am willing to eat up too six eggs if I can figure out how, A friend of mine told me to take lots of eggs for hair growth to. 

Jazz:
She has about 6-9 eggs a day. She is 3c-4a Moroccan with hair to her tush. 
is eggs the reason she has hair down to her tushy or does that run in her family, and how long did it take for her to get that lenght, or noticed that eggs helped  thanks


----------



## Isis (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

How is everyone doing with the egg eating!  Any hair growth spurts as a result?


----------



## bettydavis (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

This is an interesting thread! I've been trying to drink a shake everyday for protein and I've been adding raw egg whites to it, along with a scoop of my lean whey protein powder. I'm not crazy about eggs but I can't taste them at all in my smoothie. The only other way I can eat them is in an omlette, mixed with cheese and other spices. I'll have to keep it up to see if I notice any difference.


----------



## yesiam (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

I was just visiting your site and I have to twll you that your hair is beautiful.. I'm impressed...
Keep up the good work girl


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*






 I ate 2 eggs a day for about 2 weeks. I must admit that the eggs work! I failed to notice the difference intially...  I wish I would have taken pictures before I got a trim. (which I desperately needed) The stylist wanted to trim an 2 inches but I got him to cut an inch. I don't feel so bad about the trim cause my hair looks much better! Before the trim, my ends touched the bottom of my bra-strap. Now it touches the top of my strap(again). I'm finally gotten rid of that dreaded 'V'! I'll take new pics soon!


----------



## happylocks (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

OK I want to to 5 eat whites a day, but I wanted to know, if I could save the york, eat 5 yorks aday, will I get good results or is all the nutrients in the egg white, it would be cheaper for me if I boil them, eat the whites one day and the yorks the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I also belive that is works, how many mg of Cystine are there per egg, I belive someone said 250mg thats alot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,if so its alot cheaper to eat eggs then to buy the vitamins, plus the vitamins stink like rotten eggs


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

It's easier to save the whites than the yolks. As soon as they are exposed to hair they get hard.  The whites are good to keep for a day in the fridge.


----------



## happylocks (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Thanks Ld,


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

I'm on the egg bandwagon. I've been having atleast 2 eggs per day for the last week. I've noticed newgrowth already, however it's minimal. On the other hand it normally takes a little longer for me to realize new growth.

I'm hoping the egg protein cracks up to be as good as is reported. I normally eat relatively moderate to high protein meals (always eating chicken, legumes, fish)so I'm a bit doubtful that the eggs will make a difference...but all in all, I'm still crossing my fingers.


----------



## happylocks (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

my nails are growing fast, I keep biting them, and they come back in less then a day or 2


----------



## lthomas1 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Yes, I think it is time for a protein challenge ladies!!!!!


----------



## lillian743 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Whats Moroccan mean? 
And do you REALLY HAVE to eat the yolks, b/c I really dont like them..


----------



## happylocks (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*lillian743 said:*
Whats Moroccan mean? 
And do you REALLY HAVE to eat the yolks, b/c I really dont like them..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Moroccans are ppl from Morocco, which is in North Africa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I know a moroccan girl with hair pass  her butt, she just keeps it braided, but she is not a close friend,


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Will the eggs make your skin smell like eggs I ate 2 eggs a day for about a week and I could've sworn that my skin started to smell eggy.


----------



## Brooke007 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:*
Will the eggs make your skin smell like eggs I ate 2 eggs a day for about a week and I could've sworn that my skin started to smell eggy. 

[/ QUOTE ] SG, I'm thinking it was your imagination. I wonder if you just smelled eggs and just *thought* that it was coming from you and the egg smell was just kinda “stuck” in you olfactory glands. 
Although I know that a person can begin to smell like garlic if you consume too much, but you have to consume A LOT. I don’t think 2 eggs a day will do it.


----------



## JazzAngel (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*happylocks said:*
I just got some from GNC, I have not taken it, but I dont have Vitamin C, will that made a differences, I am willing to eat up too six eggs if I can figure out how, A friend of mine told me to take lots of eggs for hair growth to. 

Jazz:
She has about 6-9 eggs a day. She is 3c-4a Moroccan with hair to her tush. 
is eggs the reason she has hair down to her tushy or does that run in her family, and how long did it take for her to get that lenght, or noticed that eggs helped  thanks 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, it's irrelevant what race she is, I dont know why I added that but...  She has more 4a hair which is quite thick.  She cares for it quite well by twisting and pinning it at night.  Yes she does eat alot of eggs.  Even she eats eggs with chicken.  I think too that this is a Moroccan dish to.  The family I stayed with would also add eggs to their other meat dishes.  


Anyway this girl most definately pays attention to her hair and told me that if I hate more eggs my hair would grow.  hahaha.  For her I had no hair on my head.  hahaha She is also taller than me, she is about 5'8".  

So for sure, when I get tired of eggs my hair stops growing as fast.  SO the eggs as well as over all high protein just does it for me.


----------



## nissi (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

DSD, your hair is beautiful! you should change your avatar -- even though I know you're proud of your daughter's hair!


----------



## JazzAngel (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*lillian743 said:*
Whats Moroccan mean? 
And do you REALLY HAVE to eat the yolks, b/c I really dont like them..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ QUOTE ]


 <font color="black"> *LOL! * </font>  It is a species of breathing, eating, laughing, talking, living being that exist outside of Penscola Florida.  

Go ahead and knock yourself out.  Eat the yoke and the shell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
*nissi said:*
DSD, your hair is beautiful! you should change your avatar -- even though I know you're proud of your daughter's hair! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks so much!
Taking that advice. You should see a change shortly!


----------



## nissi (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*nissi said:*
DSD, your hair is beautiful! you should change your avatar -- even though I know you're proud of your daughter's hair! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks so much!
Taking that advice. You should see a change shortly! 

[/ QUOTE ]

looking good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't forget to change the caption above your avatar...


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

I will as soon as get the space back in my prefs. where the title goes. It done gone missing! lol


----------



## Brooke007 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*JazzAngel said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*lillian743 said:*
Whats Moroccan mean? 
And do you REALLY HAVE to eat the yolks, b/c I really dont like them..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]


 <font color="black"> *LOL! * </font>  It is a species of breathing, eating, laughing, talking, living being that exist outside of Penscola Florida.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Um yeah, in other words, the people native to the Kingdom of Morroco. (Northern Africa bordering the North Atlantic Ocean.)


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Egg check up

How are you ladies doing with your egg consumption?


----------



## happylocks (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Hey LD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep forgetting to watch my eggs, and they got burnt yesterday,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but between 3-5 eggs aday or atleast several times a week, but I do try to have eggs


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I haven't been consistent.  I had two this morning and I'll have two tomorrow morning.  I'm aiming for this ever day Mon-Fri.  One thing is for sure though, I'm consuming more eggs now than I've ever done in the past.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*happylocks said:*
Hey LD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep forgetting to watch my eggs, and they got burnt yesterday,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but between 3-5 eggs aday or atleast several times a week, but I do try to have eggs 

[/ QUOTE ]

Happylocks, someone posted the perfect way to boil eggs and it's right on point.  Just place the eggs in a pot and cover with water.  Bring water to a boil, turn stove off and cover the eggs for 15 minutes.  Joila, perfectly boiled egss!!


----------



## happylocks (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Thanks Armyqt, I just have to remember there on the stove


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*happylocks said:*
Thanks Armyqt, I just have to remember there on the stove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## LABETT (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I am having good results just eating 2 boiled eggs every day.


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Labett what changes have you noticed?


----------



## frankie (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

This is something I can do because I love boiled eggs.  I can boil them in advance and stick them in the fridge for when I need them.


----------



## Isis (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I do this too Frankie.  Sometimes I'll boil up a whole carton of eggs at a time and keep another carton for times when I want omelets.


----------



## AceH (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*AngelForLove said:*
I read in Shape magazine's book (Shape Your Life) that you can eat up to seven eggs a week healthily.   

[/ QUOTE ]

Talk about food for thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmmmmm. anything is worth trying at least once.  ...Adding to my regime.


----------



## kytrona (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I read somewhere that eating large amounts of egg whites for a long period destroys the biotin in our bodies and leads to a deficiency. I also read that egg yolks are good sources of biotin. I'll post the links later when I find them, or you could do a search on this.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*kytrona said:*
I read somewhere that eating large amounts of egg whites for a long period destroys the biotin in our bodies and leads to a deficiency. I also read that egg yolks are good sources of biotin. I'll post the links later when I find them, or you could do a search on this. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Kytrona, this only applies if you're eating  _raw_ egg whites.  Cokked egg whites are perfectly safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Armyqt (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*kytrona said:*
I read somewhere that eating large amounts of egg whites for a long period destroys the biotin in our bodies and leads to a deficiency. I also read that egg yolks are good sources of biotin. I'll post the links later when I find them, or you could do a search on this. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Kytrona, this only applies if you're eating  _raw_ egg whites.  Cooked egg whites are perfectly safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LABETT (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*LondonDiva said:*
Labett what changes have you noticed? 

[/ QUOTE ]
My hair went on a growth spurt since I started back with my
protein shakes added spirulina and 2 egg each am.
With no set back I may reach my goal sooner.


----------



## kytrona (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*Armyqt said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*kytrona said:*
I read somewhere that eating large amounts of egg whites for a long period destroys the biotin in our bodies and leads to a deficiency. I also read that egg yolks are good sources of biotin. I'll post the links later when I find them, or you could do a search on this. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Kytrona, this only applies if you're eating  _raw_ egg whites.  Cooked egg whites are perfectly safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

[/ QUOTE ]

oh okay then...thanks for clearing that up


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I feel off the egg wagon ::i ate them all up and have not had an opportunity to buy more:: Will be visiting Costco Thursday to buy an industrial sized cartoon for about $8.


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

How many come in an industry sized carton?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I think about 7.5 dz. I might have exagerated the price though it might be closer to $10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find out tomorrow evening. I Sam's Club sells them for $10.48 where I live.


----------



## Isis (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

That's a LOT of eggs to eat ChocoKitty! Can you consume that many before the expiration date or does it matter?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*





I won't be alone in eating them for growth. My mommy &amp; sis. Plus my kitty--coincidentally she likes the yellows; In addition my granddiddy probably eats eggs every other morning. Lastly Easter Sunday dinner!


----------



## Isis (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Oh ok.  That makes sense.  They say April is the month to buy eggs anyway.  They are supposed to be cheaper this month.


----------



## moneychaser (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I eat a cheese omlete(sp??) every morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know my cholestral is probably sky high


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I thought eggs raised good and bad cholesterol.


----------



## greAtness333 (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Yuck!  Eggs?  No thank you.  I'll stick to keeping them in my homemade EVOO, honey and eggs.


----------



## model_chick717 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Ever since this post resurfaced, I upped my egg intake to like 2 a day......and my hair is really GROWING....I'm texturized and only touch-up the roots every 4 months.....it's only been like 6 weeks since my last retouch and my new growth is getting to be a problem ALREADY...


----------



## Irresistible (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

dang it back to the eggs again


----------



## Isis (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*Denali03 said:*
I eat a cheese omlete(sp??) every morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know my cholestral is probably sky high 

[/ QUOTE ]
I loves my cheese omelettes too!  Actually, cheese and portabello mushroom omelettes.  Have to have my deviled eggs too!


----------



## model_chick717 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I kid you not!  But I'm not a big meat-eater in the first place, so maybe the sudden intake of protein (oh, I've been drinking protein shakes here and there as well) could be a factor....


----------



## Poohbear (May 14, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Peachtree said:*
...According to the cashier at the health food store where I purchase my essential oils &amp; vits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was there yesterday buying castor &amp; peppermint oil.  Well, the cashier struck up a lil chat about how cold pressed castor oil is aiding skin cancer.  I told her that I'm using it to soften my new growth &amp; other hair benefits.  

Well, she immediately said "well, if u want a ton of hair growth, eat a lot of boiled eggs".  (yeah, i know, i didn't mention anything about hair growth)  Her hair was in a single cornrow, down the back of her head.  BTW, she had a scrunchie securing it that was even with her waist.  There was about 4" of hair hanging below the scrunchie.  She was sorta a "motor mouth" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I just didn't have the time to talk to her further about retaining length, products, etc.  BUT I WILL ON ANOTHER VISIT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (&amp; if she's there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Well, personally, I don't eat eggs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .... maybe this info can help someone here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

(btw, she was white with really thick wavy hair)   

[/ QUOTE ]

Interesting!  I think Im going to start eating some more eggs!!!


----------



## deeplyrooted (May 15, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Mmmm . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How did I miss this thread?

Off to go start on eating some eggs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I lack protein in my diet, so this just might put me over the top concerning hair growth.


----------



## Irresistible (May 15, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*deeplyrooted said:*
Mmmm . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How did I miss this thread?

Off to go start on eating some eggs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I lack protein in my diet, so this just might put me over the top concerning hair growth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hey girl!!!! dang missed seein your font....

yup eat em up , eat em up!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  boiled, deviled, fried, scambled, egg salad ....all of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im so sick of eggs now


----------



## Isis (May 15, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

How many eggs are you eating these days Irresistible?


----------



## Irresistible (May 15, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:*
How many eggs are you eating these days Irresistible? 

[/ QUOTE ] well i skip days girl,  i just cant handle all them eggs...but last night i had 3 and tonight i had 2,  so now im sick of them again,  i'll probably skip a day or two and eat em up again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so i guess it averages somewhere around 6 to 9 a week


----------



## Poohbear (May 15, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I ate three eggs today and I've been having gas like crazy!


----------



## Irresistible (May 15, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*Poohbear said:*
I ate three eggs today and I've been having gas like crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so far they havent done that to me.....but i hate that after taste burp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 either


----------



## Isis (May 15, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*Irresistible said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Poohbear said:*
I ate three eggs today and I've been having gas like crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so far they havent done that to me.....but i hate that after taste burp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]





  That's the worst kind of gas too Poohbear!!   And that burp can be nasty!


----------



## happylocks (May 15, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Denali03 said:*
I eat a cheese omlete(sp??) every morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know my cholestral is probably sky high 

[/ QUOTE ]
I loves my cheese omelettes too!  Actually, cheese and portabello mushroom omelettes.  Have to have my deviled eggs too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I love mushrooms, I mostly only eat boiled eggs, they are easy for me too eat then fried or anything eles, I used too just eat them with salt, and I got worried about that, so for flavor I add some lunch meat, and it taste good, I dont need any salt, I have a question, Am trying too lose weight will eggs make me gain, cause I heard ppl take them for when they want to gain weight,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ty


----------



## Isis (May 15, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I would think not, Happylocks.  Eggs are high in protein and contain all that is needed for health (or for life).  It is naturally a low carb food.  I thought someone posted the stats in this thread.


----------



## Supergirl (May 15, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Nah, Happylocks!

Eggs are only 70 calories each and the egg white portion is only 17 calories.  

Irresistible,

Thanks for all of those ideas


----------



## Peachtree (May 15, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Hi Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been MIA for several mths....

Nice to see that this thread is still active 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Best wishes to everyone on ur "egg challenges".

.....now back to my studies


----------



## Supergirl (May 15, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

No you didn't just sneak up in here on the cool like that


----------



## Poohbear (May 15, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:*
No you didn't just sneak up in here on the cool like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## LABETT (May 16, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I have been slacking with eating my eggs lately I have to start back again.


----------



## Isis (May 16, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*Peachtree said:*
Hi Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been MIA for several mths....

Nice to see that this thread is still active 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Best wishes to everyone on ur "egg challenges".

.....now back to my studies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Great seeing you again Peachtree!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Come back soon!


----------



## Angelicus (May 16, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Hm. I'd join the egg challenge if i had a stove. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes, the burgulars took that too. Le sigh.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*anky said:*
Hm. I'd join the egg challenge if i had a stove. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes, the burgulars took that too. Le sigh. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh Anky, sorry to hear that. Someone broke into my house late last year so I know what you are going through girl. Uggh. Some people need to just get a job.


----------



## Poohbear (May 16, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*Reginia said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*anky said:*
Hm. I'd join the egg challenge if i had a stove. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes, the burgulars took that too. Le sigh. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh Anky, sorry to hear that. Someone broke into my house late last year so I know what you are going through girl. Uggh. Some people need to just get a job. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Someone broke into my parents house and stole a big pot of change, a video camera, and 24 packs of Pepsi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A weird combination!


----------



## LondonDiva (May 17, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*Poohbear said:*
I ate three eggs today and I've been having gas like crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

This will/should subside.  I eat 28 eggs a week..4 a day mostly just the whites,occasionally the yolks as well. And I used to notice the bad gas.  I honestly haven't had it the longer I've gone on eating eggs.


----------



## LondonDiva (May 17, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*Peachtree said:*
Hi Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been MIA for several mths....

Nice to see that this thread is still active 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Best wishes to everyone on ur "egg challenges".

.....now back to my studies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]






 welcome back Peachtree.


----------



## deeplyrooted (May 18, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

[ QUOTE ]
*Irresistible said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*deeplyrooted said:*
Mmmm . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How did I miss this thread?

Off to go start on eating some eggs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I lack protein in my diet, so this just might put me over the top concerning hair growth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hey girl!!!! dang missed seein your font....

yup eat em up , eat em up!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  boiled, deviled, fried, scambled, egg salad ....all of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im so sick of eggs now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]






 I'm baaaacck! Whew, that was a long trip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeppers, I'm back at it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Missed the boards while I was gone like crazy. 

I'm just now getting back into the hang of eatting these bad boys. I haven't eaten 'em since I was about 5 years old, when I figured I was "grown" enough to take charge of my nutrition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My parents are looking at me like, "Who are you, and what have you done to our daughter?"


----------



## prettykitty (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

Bumping for updates again ladies

Edited to ask: are you still eating eggs religiously and if so how many? Did you get any results?


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I have been slacking with eating eggs.  Just dont have time to boiled them or fry them.


----------



## HelloRosie (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Hello ladies,

I read your posts on eggs, and it was quite interesting. But, I couldn't bare to eat so many eggs.. My mother blends egg yolk, Mayo, olive oil and avocado in her hair.. I do it once in a blue, cus its kind of a hassle..

That got me to thinking about my diet and my mothers. My mother has never had a problem getting her relaxed hair to grow past bra strap (never seen it longer than that, because she always gets trims by "scissor happy" stylists). 

I am very picky about what I eat.. not that I'm vegetarian or anything of that nature. I eat most of everything that doesn't look too funny. 

When I found your board and started reading more on the web about taking care of "ethnic" hair, I've gotten my hair to bra strap length (from shoulder length, that I was unable to grow any further). Anyway, call it coincidence, but, along with the increase of moisture to my hair (shampooing less and conditioning more often) and some of my own mothers diet lifestyle, I have gotten over that peak of not being able to get my hair past shoulder length .

I don't know if you ladies eat or even like beans at all. But, I have grown to be very fond of them and they are quite tasty when prepared right. My mother eats typical Latin food EVERYDAY and I hated it, so I turned to a more American diet, which was a wrong move. 

I read a post a while back, everyone was asking a fellow Brazilian poster what Brazilians do to keep their hair in great shape. Well, Brazilians eat typical Latin (not necessarily Mexican food, which is similar but different in many ways) meals that consist of meat, rice and beans with vegatables/salads. There are even traditional "get togethers" (Brazilians in particular have "feijoadas") on the weekends, where BEAN stews with pieces of meats are served.

With a high protein diet such as that, and proper care - meaning conditioning, less heat (rollers are OK), and not manipulating your hair as much, I think anyone can achieve their hair goals.


----------



## prettykitty (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

anymore updates plz?

@HelloRosie: Yes, I believe ur right, latin meals have alot of proteins and we all know that hair really benefits from protein. No wonder your moms hair is so long and healthy.


----------



## happylocks (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

I was going to try the bean things, All motivated made me a whole bag, tasted, umm, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just sitting there


----------



## HelloRosie (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
*happylocks said:*
I was going to try the bean things, All motivated made me a whole bag, tasted, umm, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just sitting there 

[/ QUOTE ]






, try them with a bit or rice, its easier and well beans need lots of different seasons in order to taste good, even then I can't eat them alone. Lentils are best though, they are small, I like Cajun Lentil Stew (has pieces of meat in it) with a bit of rice. Beans are definitely not easy, but they're ok after you're used to them.


----------



## happylocks (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

I made lentils, I will try them with some chicken, they do need some favor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there a big beal(more then half bag) just going to waste, how much do u eat each day, or should eat thanks


----------



## Dubois007 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

I didn't read all the posts but just want to tell you guys to be careful of your cholesterol level with all that egg


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

It's not just eggs. It's tuna and salmon and proteins shakes too. One member said she had 2 inches of newgrowth in one month and then she noticed she'd been eating lots of protein everyday. It makes sense because hair is protein. I think I'll do the eggs in the morning in omelettes.  I'll keep a protein journal and tell everyone how it goes after I do my master cleanse


----------



## HelloRosie (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
*happylocks said:*
I made lentils, I will try them with some chicken, they do need some favor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there a big beal(more then half bag) just going to waste, how much do u eat each day, or should eat thanks 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well usually eat them at dinner, about a cup. Shouldn't limit yourself to just that, its only one meal


----------



## deeplyrooted (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

I've been kinda slacking in the eggs department. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been hot and cold with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna get back on track. An egg a day to get these coils growing ! ! !


----------



## NubianAngel (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Does anyone know what's considered a safe frequency of egg consumption?


----------



## deeplyrooted (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
*NubianAngel said:*
Does anyone know what's considered a safe frequency of egg consumption? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't know off hand, but my limit is one egg a day since one egg contains about 70% of the recommended daily allotment of cholesterol. 

Seems like it's working, cause I can feel my coils flopping against the top of my back when I wash it nowadays ... this hair is on the grow!


----------



## NubianAngel (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

I'm gonna go for an egg per day as well, but I am wondering if eating two eggs per day two - three days per week is pushing it.  Scientists aren't even so sure that the "good cholesterol" that people have been talking about in recent years is as harmless as people think.

I'm also going to eat beans more often.  I'll try anything to get my hair back.  I miss it already.


----------



## LEOLADYSW (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

I already have a high protein diet going on, but I will add more eggs to my diet.  I love quiche in all of it's many forms, devilled eggs, egg custards, ...  The quiches and the custards will get more milk in my diet too [lactose intolerant].  This should be a fun undertaking!


----------



## deeplyrooted (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

I forgot to add my progress: I've noticed significantly less shedding of my hair over the past few weeks that I've been doing this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair just feels stronger when I conditioner wash, and more importantly, when I comb it. This is great when it comes to retaining length/hair. I'm glad I added the extra protein to my diet.

And I feel what you're saying, NubianAngel. I'm erring on the side of caution ... eggs are starting to taste pretty good to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but I'm scared to eat more than one a day.


----------



## Peachtree (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Just curious... 

Is anyone still participating in "egg eating" challenges, or consuming eggs on a daily basis?


If so, are u seeing any "growth" benefits?


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

[ QUOTE ]
*JazzAngel said:*
[ QUOTE ]
Below is a link and quote about eggs and L-cysteine. Maybe 2 eggs per day is all that's necessary.


http://www.oralchelation.com/ingred/cyste2.htm

"It is very common in many foods.  For instance, there are about 250 milligrams of cysteine in the yolk of an egg.  (Now, perhaps, you see why the doctors tell you to NOT eat eggs?  They don't want you to get those valuable proteins in the egg -- they suggest you eat carbohydrates and get sick so they can make more money giving you drugs!)"  

[/ QUOTE ]

This just made me think of the Eskimos who eat raw fish and eggs for their diet and little to no greens.  They somehow seem to survive.  Doctors are perplex by their diet.  

I love eggs.  A friend of mine told me to take lots of eggs for hair growth to.  She has about 6-9 eggs a day. She is  3c-4a Moroccan with hair to her tush.  



[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmmmm.....Indians eat a lot of eggs, this could be one of the factors in their long flowing locks.  This is a really good thread. /images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Growingitlong (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

woe...ur 6-9 eggs a day?  That's a lot of eggs.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

I'm going to do the egg/day challenge for the next 2 months and see if there is any growth spurt. I started over the weekend. I could use the extra protein.


----------



## anahnamuslyyours (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Sounds like I need to get on this egg thing, too. I know I need to up my protein intake since I don't really get around to eating much meat... And btw, it took me nerly 2 hours to read this thread!


----------



## OnPoint (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Girl you are GOOD!


----------



## Isis (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

This is a long but great thread (you ARE good Belladionne!).  I'm still eatng at least an egg each day -  I never miss a day.  I forget about eating more.
The easiest way for me to eat more is to boil many eggs ahead of time.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Nenah (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

@ Isis have you noticed any difference from when you started and now.


----------



## Peachtree (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Bumping... How are those "egg eating" challenges going?  Anyone seeing results? .... just curious


----------



## Isis (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*



			
				Nappyme said:
			
		

> @ Isis have you noticed any difference from when you started and now.


I've still only been eating at least one egg each day and my hair is growing at a steady rate.  I don't know if I attribute that to my daily egg or not though. I feel it's everything I'm doing, including exercise.  I recently increased my eggs to at least two each day and I'm sticking to it.  So far, so good.  I create different recipes to use the eggs in, including egg drop soup.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 1, 2005)

I've been doing this since Thanksgiving with a two week break around New Year. I have not seen increased growth. However, I am going to continue it and increase my overall protein intake.


----------



## kristina (Mar 1, 2005)

Would eating egg beaters give the same effect?


----------



## Jewell (Mar 1, 2005)

This kind of makes sense...hair is 97-98% keratin which is basically protein, so why wouldn't more protein result in the body "manufacturing" or growing hair at an accelerated rate?  I'm gonna try this one!  I like boiled eggs w/salt n pepper!


----------



## senimoni (Mar 1, 2005)

almost seems to simple


----------



## Victorian (May 5, 2005)

I'm bumping this up...

So a couple weeks ago safeway.com was having a 2 for 1 sale on 18ct eggs so I got 2 cartons. The "sell by" date is the 6th, so needless to say I've been eating eggs like a crazy person the last couple weeks so they don't go to waste. 
I've noticed recently that my nails are growing very rapidly. At first I wasn't sure what it was, especially since I haven't taken my vitamins for a while. Then it occured to me that I've been eating a ton of eggs lately. I haven't been measuring my hair or anything, but I figure if the protein has affected my nails noticeably then my hair is probably growing too. And I LOVE eggs, especially scrambled or omelets--quick to make and tasty 
I think I'll continue eating eggs more often and see if I notice any increased growth (it'll be sort of qualitative since I don't really measure)


----------



## Peachtree (May 8, 2005)

Hey BCardinal 

Ur hair is GORGEOUS!!!!

Yep, it's prolly the eggs that increased ur nail growth.  

My 3yr old LUVS LUVS LUVS eggs... her hair is beyond her waist (stretched).  She eats well balanced meals... so I really con't completely say it's the eggs that's doing it...but I'm sure the eggs are helping!


----------



## sexylonglegs (May 8, 2005)

I eat eggs and Oatmeal every day and I may sneak in a piece of toast if I don't care about bloating.  Eggs are good for any meal plan or diet you may be on.  The Egg yolk if full of cholesterol so watch your intake.  boneless, skinless chicken breast are good as well as salmon and protein shakes.


----------



## karezone (May 9, 2005)

I eat eggs for breakfast at least 6 days per week.


----------



## DMarie (May 10, 2005)

I read some place on this thread that the yolk has 250 mg of Cysteine.  Is it the amount of cysteine in the egg yolk or is it the protein in general that causes the hair to grow faster??

DMarie


----------



## beloved1 (May 11, 2005)

Hmmm. . . this must be the missing link for me.  When I first joined the board in February I was experiencing almost an inch per month and I was on Atkins (induction phase- when you eat lots of eggs, meat, etc.).  Now I'm just maintaining and I'm still eating lots of protein and getting good growth (maybe like 1/2" a month) but it's not the same and the main thing is I'm not eating all those omelets I was making!  Well, I got lots of eggs in the fridge so let me go get back on the bandwagon!  I love them scrambled with cheese


----------



## mscounselor (May 11, 2005)

I just wanted to warn those of you that are on the egg challenge to try and eat organic ones. I did some research on things that could be causing my endometriosis to flare up so much and the stuff I read mentionned that due to the hormones that are fed to chickens and other animals to speed their growth, it could be ingested when you eat them. I would hate to see you develop another problem while trying to grow your hair. 
If you haven't seen any problems, good for you. Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 20, 2005)

Sunday 7/17, I decided to take on this challenge again!  I bought two cartons of 18 and one carton of 12 eggs (total of 48 eggs) to last me for one week.

On Monday 7/18, I started eating six eggs a day (3 for breakfast, 3 for dinner). I just get up in the morning and boil the eggs in a pot of water on the stove for 10-15 minutes. Btw, I only eat the egg whites; I don't like the yolk part.

After two days, I've enjoyed eating eggs. I've also been noticing a difference with my hair! It's silkier, stronger, and growing! My hair is 1.5" right now... I will report a month or so later from now on my progress.


----------



## shunemite (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*



			
				AngelForLove said:
			
		

> I read in Shape magazine's book (Shape Your Life) that you can eat up to seven eggs a week healthily.



False, I don't know WHY that magazine said that. The cholesterol in eggs will KILL you. If you must eat all those eggs, take out the yolk. That's where the cholesterol is.

Eggs are also high in sulfur content for hair growth. Like cabbage and beef, that's why you get smelly gas if you eat a lot. All that sulfur turns into hydrogen sulfide in your system.


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*

I eat alot of eggs, but I haven't ever stopped to see if that had anything to do with hair growth.  I just like them.


----------



## cece22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well my hair should be taking off I eat at least 2-3 a day 5 days a week. I am on Atkins now I am just eating the whites I never ate so many eggs in my life.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 20, 2005)

mscounselor said:
			
		

> I just wanted to warn those of you that are on the egg challenge to try and eat organic ones. I did some research on things that could be causing my endometriosis to flare up so much and the stuff I read mentionned that due to the hormones that are fed to chickens and other animals to speed their growth, it could be ingested when you eat them. I would hate to see you develop another problem while trying to grow your hair.
> If you haven't seen any problems, good for you. Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in.


 
Thanks for that.  I will buy organic from now on.  I have to get back on this egg bandwagon.


----------



## Peachtree (Jul 21, 2005)

mscounselor said:
			
		

> I just wanted to warn those of you that are on the egg challenge to try and eat organic ones. I did some research on things that could be causing my endometriosis to flare up so much and the stuff I read mentionned that due to the hormones that are fed to chickens and other animals to speed their growth, it could be ingested when you eat them. I would hate to see you develop another problem while trying to grow your hair.
> If you haven't seen any problems, good for you. Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in.



Thanks for the info.  I don't eat eggs (can't stand them, lol), but I'm glad u posted this as a warning to other ladies.


----------



## firecracker (Jul 25, 2005)

Interesting.  I love eggs!  Oh my goodness eggs are like toilet paper and paper towels in my house.   I love them any and everyway.    My hair does grow but not at a rapid rate.  I have done the BC several times in my life.  My hair has always grow back to shoulder length within a years time but I had a relaxer.  My newest challenge when I did this BC was to see how fast it will grow natural.  I just want long natural curly/coily hair w/fly color!!  I am going to eat more eggs, wash several times weekly and deep condition to see if I get rapid growth.


----------



## beloved1 (Jul 25, 2005)

I've been trying to stick with the eggs, still not as consistent as I was the first month- continuing to get about an inch.

I just finished 4 eggs scrambled with cheese. It was yummy, but I don't typically eat that many at a time.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 24, 2005)

i'm about to jump on this challenge...
anyone still doing it?
how many eggs are you eating daily?


----------



## Suri (Sep 24, 2005)

When I was pregnant i DEVOURED hard-boiled eggs everyday. Like six in AM and three more in the afternoon. Currently because of my diet I eat egg whites ONLY all the time! I wonder if this growth only comes when you eat both the yolk and whites. I am not too fond of eating the yolk, it's fattening, but I have a feeling that that is where a lot of the 'other' nutrients come from.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 24, 2005)

here is some information about egg yolks
http://www.13.waisays.com/egg-yolk.htm


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Sep 24, 2005)

I eat scrambled eggs & cheese just about every morning. It is one of the worlds most complete foods meaning it has all the vitamins and protein a chick would need. And i have never believed the cholesterol hype there is very little within the yolk. Most of the cholesterol comes from adding tons of butter/margarine to the pan. I only spray my pan with pam so as not to stick.
Also the yolk contains sulfur and selenium along with the biotin.


----------



## toinette (Sep 24, 2005)

why do people say egg yolk is fattening? there are only 70 calories in an egg so if you make a veggie omelette or scrambled eggs, it shouldn't be more than 200-250 calories for 1 meal. not very high at all.


----------



## blackbarbie (Sep 24, 2005)

It's funny that I was going to post something about eggs yesterday and then I saw this post! I may need to start a separate thread, but my question/comment is this: When I was younger, I would see my aunts and my mother make a mayo and egg combination and deep condition their hair with it. My mother still does it today' (she is not relaxed; she presses weekly. Hair is very thick and would probably grow much longer, but she purposely keeps it trimmed at shoulder length.) The mayo is for the conditioning and the egg for a protein treatment. I was wondering if anyonehere has heard of it and have done it. 

As far as eating eggs and it having a direct correlation on hair growth, eggs are another form of protein and eating eggs is no different than eating chicken or fish. I work out a great deal and to make sure I get enough protein to rebuild my muscles, in addition to fish and chicken, I go through my fair share of eggs weekly (mostly egg whites; about 9 or 10 weekly), and I would have to say that I have seen more immediate growth in the past 3 weeks since using MTG and Surge than in my last 10 years of increasing my egg intake to keep up with my weight lifting. 

Just my .02


----------



## napgurl (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*



			
				CaramelKiss said:
			
		

> I also know some folks who did Atkins diet and their hair took off from all the eggs and other meat proteins they were consumming.


Yes.  I ate eggs in the morning and at lunch and my hair grew like weed and was shiny.  Now I wish I didn't listen to the nay sayers because I stopped the diet because someone said it would lead to hair loss, but personally, my hair never and I mean never, looked so beautiful.   I know I owe it to eggs.


----------



## karezone (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

If it worked for you, go for it.  

I eat boiled eggs and scrambled eggs in the caf 3-4 days a week.


----------



## Amarech (Sep 25, 2005)

I luuv me some eggs! And I got the best kind. A coworker of mine raises chickens herself. The ones she has now she raised from chicks. I purchased some eggs from her and the quality is much better. Plus they get fed corn grain, natural feed and can run around free and not caged up. 

I have noticed a stark difference in myself too. My nails start growing better when I eat eggs ( the store ones). I noticed a difference when my nails started growing better in 2 days!

If my nails are doing that, I wonder how my hair will turn out?


----------



## MzTami (Sep 25, 2005)

What about beans!! They are very high in protein too.  
It is one of the healthiest foods you can eat.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 25, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> What about beans!! They are very high in protein too.
> It is one of the healthiest foods you can eat.


one tin of baked beans has about 15g of protein! pretty good!


----------



## ChoKitty (Sep 29, 2005)

Since everyone loves eggs, I thought maybe they would find this as cute as I did. Lol. http://gprime.net/flash.php/eggsong


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Sep 29, 2005)

Yamisgirl, that was too cute.


----------



## ChoKitty (Sep 29, 2005)

foxybrownsugar said:
			
		

> Yamisgirl, that was too cute.


 
 Wasn't it? I love that little cartoon.


----------



## Peachtree (Sep 29, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> What about beans!! They are very high in protein too.
> It is one of the healthiest foods you can eat.



I luv beans!


----------



## Isis (Dec 12, 2005)

How is everyone doing with their eggs?  Any progress?


----------



## Ladylynn (Dec 13, 2005)

I have stopped eating them since coming back to the states.  I did noticed that while overseas, I ate two eggs a day.  My hair grew like crazy.  That with the help of the humidity.  I'm going back to eating 2 a day.


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Dec 13, 2005)

*Im going to try eggland's best. Its suppose to be omega rich from chickens that were fed omega fatty acids. Organic-low saturated fat I think too.*


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 24, 2006)

mscounselor said:
			
		

> I just wanted to warn those of you that are on the egg challenge to try and eat organic ones. I did some research on things that could be causing my endometriosis to flare up so much and the stuff I read mentionned that due to the hormones that are fed to chickens and other animals to speed their growth, it could be ingested when you eat them. I would hate to see you develop another problem while trying to grow your hair.
> If you haven't seen any problems, good for you. Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in.


Do ALL non-organics eggs have hormones in them???


----------



## loonatick (May 29, 2006)

Bumping....


----------



## Isis (Nov 7, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Do ALL non-organics eggs have hormones in them???


I'm not sure but I do prefer organic eggs from the health store.


----------



## PrincessDiva (Nov 8, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Do ALL non-organics eggs have hormones in them???




Yes all non organic eggs contain hormones. Farmers feed them to chickens to help them mature quickly , so they can sell them quickly .


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Nov 8, 2006)

it's funny that this thread was bumped.... after my bc i had periods where i would up my egg consumption for diet reasons but i'm pretty sure that it aided in my hair growth... there was at least 2 months straight where i had boiled egg whites for breakfast (2-3) daily... i went through the 18 packs every week... i'm starting that again so that i can have a decent breakfast, but i'm seriously wondering how that played into my growth...


----------



## LondonDiva (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm gonna get back on the eggs badwagon. The boiled white only 3x a day I feel ill after eating the yolks. And sticking with Organic only. I've been eating 3-4 daily the past few days and after bumping a thread I started re: eggs & surge it reminded me just how good they were in hair growth for me.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 2, 2007)

awesome...I may just join you.


----------



## Mynappturalme (Jan 2, 2007)

Another way to get eggs without the worry of cholesterol is to eat egg whites.  I get mine by the gallon at www.eggwhitesint.com.  They also aide in weight loss.


----------



## asiaticlily (Jan 2, 2007)

I eat 1-2 hard boiled eggs a day for hair growth and weight loss. Love em


----------



## keluric (Jan 11, 2007)

I eat six egg whites (not crazy about yolks) every day.. I hadn't thought about it for hair growth but I'm sure it's helping.


----------



## gn1g (Jan 25, 2007)

Qustions about protein powder:
Did it make your head hot?  
clean out your body?


----------



## Isis (Jan 25, 2007)

gn1g said:
			
		

> Qustions about protein powder:
> Did it make your head hot?
> clean out your body?


Do you mean like whey protein powder?  No, there's no reason for it to make anyone's head hot or clean out the body.  If this happened to you, perhaps there are other ingredients in that protein powder that's responsible for those effects.


----------



## happylocks (Mar 11, 2007)

I am just going to keep sticking to eggs, I stop for a while, but I am going to go back and try eating them again. I used to get atleast 1/2 inch eating eggs, without vitamins, now with nothing I am not getting much growth at all


----------



## RainbowCurls (Mar 11, 2007)

Haven't seen this thread before...

But I can say that eggs are the only thing I have ever been able to _definitely_ attribute to increased growth. 
I recently discovered how much I like boiled eggs at will eat 1 most days... and my 'roots' have been increasing faster that usual. (It looks bad...) 
And my nails are growing faster too.

I eat organic free range eggs 95% of the time. I find they taste better than cheap eggs, and the hens are probably happier


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Mar 11, 2007)

RainbowCurls said:
			
		

> I eat organic free range eggs 95% of the time. I find they taste better than cheap eggs, and the hens are probably happier



Yea, I only eat organic eggs as well!!!


----------



## Missi (Mar 11, 2007)

Does eating 'devil eggs' count cause *lord* knows i LOVE me some 'devil eggs'.


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 11, 2007)

I eat eggs everyday but I just can't see it making my hair grow faster.   But, I have been doing that for so long, maybe I am just used to it.

I only eat 2 egg whites and one whole egg, but still I eat that everyday.  I can't tell that it makes my hair grow faster.


----------



## Isis (Mar 12, 2007)

WillyGWifey said:
			
		

> Does eating 'devil eggs' count cause *lord* knows i LOVE me some 'devil eggs'.


Deviled eggs are my favorite and yes, they sure do count!


----------



## Missi (Mar 12, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> Deviled eggs are my favorite and yes, they sure do count!


 
with that said..."my hair should be to my butt"


----------



## happylocks (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I was just trying the egg eating from 2-8 an day, I never ate more then 8 that was hard. 4 was not bad nor was 3. But I just boiled them and ate them and it help my hiar grow when I was not taking any vitamins. Keeping the growth is the problem. I know now from not taking any vitamins or eggs, or healthy eating that vitamins work for me and eggs. because my growth for the pass 6 months has been very very slow


----------



## happylocks (Mar 4, 2008)

Eggs give me consistance, I would get atleast 1/2 inch per month, without eggs or vitamins I have not gotten that really. I am going back to eggs, it is something eat and I have had positive results.


----------



## Poli (Mar 4, 2008)

It's the protein.  You would get the same results with a high protein diet.


----------



## Lioness (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm glad this thread got resurrected lol

I was eating loads of eggs recently (I'm talking 20 per week) and I did notice that my hair was growing at a consistent speed of about 1" per month- but I do take vitamins also. 

Anywho, reading this thread remeinded me to up my game. I'll be eating eggs everyday, and cooking dishes with mixed beans...I'm off to the Cooking forum 

My mum eats loads off eggs, and her hair always grows at least 1.5 " per month (and she's not even into strict hair  care) 

A friend of mine loves beans- eats them everyday-her hair's down to her butt. 

It's clear that a *balanced *diet *high in protein *is the key (in terms of diet) to healthy hair.


----------



## growinstrong (Mar 4, 2008)

off to purchase eggs, beans and tuna .


----------



## Duchesse (Mar 4, 2008)

mmmmm..I love me some eggs..i'm going to experiment and eat two a day for two months , more beans and soy, and see if I notice a diff. thanks for bumping this.


----------



## Cinda2503 (Mar 4, 2008)

Great thread!  I'm wondering about the protein shakes.  I'm kind of on strike from cooking.  I'm just too busy. I was thinking about buying the High protein Ensure shakes and drinking 1 daily.  Or maybe I'll just buy some milk.  I dunno now yet.  I have to do more research.


----------



## growinstrong (Mar 4, 2008)

This sounds like a great idea.  I'm gonna do this also.  I already consume protein drinks, but have not been consistent for about a month , but I'm gonna get back on it.  I'm trying to be full BSL, after a trim, by mid June.  We can do this. 



Duchesse said:


> mmmmm..I love me some eggs..i'm going to experiment and eat two a day for two months , more beans and soy, and see if I notice a diff. thanks for bumping this.


----------



## domniqqt (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*



AngelForLove said:


> I read in Shape magazine's book (Shape Your Life) that you can eat up to seven eggs a week healthily.


 
well dang i passed that quota.... i eat 3 boiled eggs for breakfast every day  well except the weekends because i never get up for breakfast.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow!!  I'm so glad this thread was bumped up.  I never saw this.  I love, love, love eggs, although I don't eat them daily.  I never really paid any attention to any results from hair growth eating them though.  Maybe I oughta step up the game and break out the eggs!  I'm going to start increasing my protein intake through eggs and shakes and see what happens.  I'll report back on any results.


----------



## happylocks (Mar 4, 2008)

I am having such a hard time with my hair that I have to go back to what worked for me and what was simple. I may want 1-2 inches per month but I will accept 1/2 inche then nothing or less each month.  Its breaking so much I am going to stick with eggs.


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 4, 2008)

I tried this a few months ago.  I was eating 2 boiled eggs a day ( I hate scrambled)  I didn't notice growth.  Maybe I wasn't doing it long enough.  It sure makes me want to go boil an egg right now  .


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Mar 4, 2008)

happylocks said:


> I am having such a hard time with my hair that I have to go back to what worked for me and what was simple. I may want 1-2 inches per month but I will accept 1/2 inche then nothing or less each month. Its breaking so much I am going to stick with eggs.


How much growth were you experiencing while doing the "egg thing"?


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Mar 5, 2008)

hmmm eggs.......sounds good....hope you don't have to eat the yolks!!!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Mar 5, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> hmmm eggs.......sounds good....hope you don't have to eat the yolks!!!


You don't have to, but the yolks contain more nutrition/minerals and all that good stuff.  The bad thing is that the yolks contain more fat, and eating too many of them have the possibility of raising bad cholesterol levels.


----------



## Zabrinnna (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*



Isis said:


> Below is a link and quote about eggs and L-cysteine. Maybe 2 eggs per day is all that's necessary.
> 
> 
> http://www.oralchelation.com/ingred/cyste2.htm
> ...


 

So true...Most doctors do not explain to patients what a healthy lifestyle intells, instead they dole out medication to treat the symptoms of an unhealthy lifestyle. People would be better off if they just ate healthy, unprocessed whole foods.


----------



## happylocks (Mar 6, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> How much growth were you experiencing while doing the "egg thing"?



The average of 1/2 per month, but it was something that I got consistantly with eating eggs, it was without vitamins mostly, but sometimes maybe some MSM, or biotin those where the not hard for me to take. It could be 2 a day or sometimes 6. I was just how much I could take eating.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 6, 2008)

Im upping my egg intake and also using them more regularly topically for protein treatments.


----------



## tricie (Mar 6, 2008)

This is cool that this old thread got bumped!  As someone who did Atkins a few years ago and lost a lot of weight (and then gained it back cuz one day I wanted some pancakes and then it was kinda down hill from there ), eggs were a main part of my diet.  Problem is, I didn't really equate it with hair growth, but of course, I wasn't paying attention back then.

Now that I am back on the "eating right/get fine for life" plan, I am converting back to some of my habits from Atkins and that was eggs.  I hard boil a few in the beginning of the week and have them for breakfast somedays.  I will have to check and see if there is more hair growth as a result! 

HHG, ladies!


----------



## Tenacious (Mar 6, 2008)

Eggs contain B-Vitamins, including Biotin, Omega-3's, 6's and 9's, high Protein, Lutein, and L-cysteine.

So, if you take a daily multivitamin, eat meat/fish/lean protein regularly, and eat an occasional handful of almonds/nuts, eggs aren't really going to make much of a difference. It's the biotin/protein combo in egg whites that help with the hair growth, but we would have to eat eggs daily to get this constant supply. And if you already take biotin, well... the vitamin will just flush out your system, not to mention cause a breakout.​


----------



## Tenacious (Mar 6, 2008)

Poohbear said:


> Do ALL non-organics eggs have hormones in them???


 
Even the so-called USDA organic-approved eggs have some hormones in them... There is no telling what they give chickens that hasn't already passed onto the eggs. But the USDA still says they're "organic". Besides, only 10% of any product has to be organic to be approved as "organic". I'm not saying that no chicken in the US is hormone-free, but it is a tad bit suspicious when other countries put a ban on our livestock....

... I'd rather eat kosher foods instead.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 6, 2008)

Bumping in light of Iris' thread


----------



## Casarela (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

That explains it all !!! Im an egg lover i know sometimes I pop too much eggs (rarely boiled tho) and that can be bad as well for cholesterol..anyhow. When I was in Morocco ...I use to eat 4 boiled eggs everyday if not more because I love it a la coq...miammm. I did have a growth spurt over there and thought it was because of the richness in the food and less processed food + natural oils I was using in my hair+ temperature . Gurl you really  have me thinking right now .





Peachtree said:


> ...According to the cashier at the health food store where I purchase my essential oils &amp; vits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Casarela (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*

Thats me I can eat a dozen eggs per week easily!! Its just so good !!! I do it in different ways( scrambled with 2 diff cheese in a taco w/ salad tomatoes and mayo, scrambled with bacon and gruyere and swiss cheese...etc) ...this convo reminds me of my mom whenever I tell her im fiending for eggs and shes like sometimes I wonder if you were a snake in a previous life or something because I eat too much of it..its so yummy!!




karen said:


> Nessa
> 
> How many eggs do u eat per day? and do u eat the same amount everyday for a month at least? people who I heard from or claim that eggs grow their hair faster said that they eat a whole lotta eggs, like eggs eggs eggs everyday, someone said that they eat 1-2 dozen eggs a week (that's 12-24eggs), I think that u probably have to eat that many eggs for that weeks/months to be able to see if it works or not. Well, for me I can't really do that cause I'll be sick of the eggs after a couple of days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 6, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Bumping in light of Iris' thread


Thanks for the bump Cocoberry 


awww I miss Peachtree


----------



## mingming3 (Sep 7, 2008)

HI EVERYONE,


Mscounselor has a good point. I allways use organic free range grass fed eggs. You can taste the difference. You can buy them online. My favorite egges are from grassfedtraditions.com, www.grassfedfarms.com or try
www.tropicaltraditions.com and type in grass fed eggs in the subject line.


Happy Growing!


----------



## Mleah (Oct 22, 2008)

BTW, where is Peachtree and that lustrous head of hair? I hope she's in good health.


----------



## SouthernTease (Oct 22, 2008)

I used to eat 2 boiled eggs everyday...
I did have a growth spurt, but my friends
said it smelled bad so I had to stop bringing it
to lunch at work... maybe I will start again... idk idk


----------



## chebaby (Oct 22, 2008)

i like boiled eggs(wouldnt say LOVE). i may start eating 2 maybe 3 times a week before work.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Oct 22, 2008)

I love to eat boiled eggs even more than I like fried eggs. I can eat 4 to 6 in a day but I try to pace myself. I usually boil the whole pack for the week and just eat one when I'm feeling snacky. It's so yummy.


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 22, 2008)

I eat mine everyday!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!*



karen said:


> If ya'll don't wanna eat eggs, the main ingredient for hair growth in eggs is L-cysteine, protein, other vit/minerals. a large eggs has 6gram of protein, so I don't think that is super alot, but u can drink protein shakes instead. I think the main ingredient in eggs that makes hair grow faster is the L-cysteine, u can take this in supplement capsule, (I'm taking it now), read on the post "My friend's hair grown like crazy" there's info on L-cysteine. Well, u can try this, it's like eating the eggs without the cholesterol. well, I hope that this work out for me anyways, good luck.


 I'm interested in doing this. I'm primarily eating vegetarian but ovo veg, which mean I can eat eggs, and I'm even thinking of adding fish. No I don't have anything against meat, it's just an experiment on my part.  
So anyways, I like the idea of consuming instead of taking vitamins. I've found that my hair responds better (and my skin) to real food, not stuff engineered in a lab.  Don't get me wrong, if you can't stand eggs, or can't get the amount of nutrition needed, go for the vitamins.  But is you can, why not ingest it?  I'm also drinking green drinks, and sipping rooibos, burdock and nettle tea (great for hair and skin and my skin looks fierce). I can't tell you about my hair as it's braided up, but I know it's growing, from the looseness of the braids.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 25, 2008)

No more braids. My hair is growing. I just washed it and pressed it, though I only flat ironed the roots really straight, as I decided to put the rest up again.


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm getting back on this. I love eggs and only buy organic. Ladies please only get organic [and in other dairy and meats if you can] the copious amounts of hormones in non-organic eggs and animal products may mess up your cycle. I noticed this thread is 5 years old and around this time I was on this and my cycle was messed up for a few years had cysts on the ovaries and everything. Switched to organic and I've been back on for two years now.

But yes the eggs bandwagon I'm going to climb back on and salmon daily too.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Nov 19, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> I'm getting back on this. I love eggs and only buy organic. Ladies please only get organic [and in other dairy and meats if you can] the copious amounts of hormones in non-organic eggs and animal products may mess up your cycle. I noticed this thread is 5 years old and around this time I was on this and my cycle was messed up for a few years had cysts on the ovaries and everything. Switched to organic and I've been back on for two years now.
> 
> But yes the eggs bandwagon I'm going to climb back on and salmon daily too.



LD, were you eating cage-free eggs and still experiencing the same problem? I consume Organic or cagefree.

FYI:
For the last month I've been drinking a  morning shake made of wheat-germ + raw egg + soy milk + etc.


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 19, 2008)

SweetNic_JA said:


> LD, were you eating cage-free eggs and still experiencing the same problem? I consume Organic or cagefree.
> 
> FYI:
> For the last month I've been drinking a  morning shake made of wheat-germ + raw egg + soy milk + etc.



Ahhh I'm assuming you mean Free Range the chickens that are allowed to roam free?

Those chickens are just kept in more humane conditions, still hormone ridden though. 

I eat organic + free range.


There are 3 types of eggs you can buy

Cooped up chickens + hormone ridden
Free Range chickens + hormone ridden
Free Range + Organic

I'm not sure if there is an cooped up + organic range. I haven't seen them though.

HTH

Before I was eating Cooped up chickens + hormone ridden.

Butter, milk, soy milk, cheese, chicken, fish, other meats all switched to organic. Less hormones in my body = less fertility problems. Switching only that in my diet and cerrassie tea my cycle came back after a 2 year absence straight away in Jan 2007.


----------



## MJ (Nov 19, 2008)

You can buy non-organic eggs from free range chickens that are hormone free and antibiotic free. They sell these at the place I buy groceries (a food co-op). 

I don't know if these eggs are available at regular supermarkets. The food co-op also sells certified organic eggs, but they cost more.


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 19, 2008)

A lil info on organic eggs
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_egg_production


----------



## MJ (Nov 19, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> A lil info on organic eggs
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_egg_production



Thanks for sharing this. I've never really been an egg person, but I've upped my intake over the past few weeks because I needed to improve my diet. I'm sensitive to hormones and such, so it's good to know exactly why certified organic is best. The ones I'd mentioned before are better than regular eggs, but, after reading this, I'm only going to get the organic.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Nov 19, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Ahhh I'm assuming you mean Free Range the chickens that are allowed to roam free?
> 
> Those chickens are just kept in more humane conditions, still hormone ridden though.
> 
> ...



I know they're free range, but I'm assuming they are hormone free. I'll have to check the packaging. I'm not aware of any fertility issues, but in general I'm leaning to a more organic diet, especially when it comes to meat products - especially in the age of cloning; though I am not sure if clone animals can techincally be considered organic. . . this world has changed.


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 19, 2008)

SweetNic_JA said:


> I know they're free range, but I'm assuming they are hormone free. I'll have to check the packaging. I'm not aware of any fertility issues, but in general I'm leaning to a more organic diet, especially when it comes to meat products - especially in the age of cloning; though I am not sure if clone animals can techincally be considered organic. . . this world has changed.



Free range doesn't guarantee them being 'as pure as can be' only certified organic products can. 

To fatten up your food and mass produce it, the hormones play a huge part. Notice your organic meats will be smaller in comparison and cook very differently. They'll also taste very different. So check your meats sooner than you normally would when cooking. I learnt that with my organic chicken less water/fat in the meat and dried out a lot quicker. 

The same with fruits they will be usually smaller and bruise more easily and not be such a perfect shape and colour like genetically modified grapes, strawberries and cherries.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 19, 2008)

I eat two scrambled egg for breakfast every morning. Does that count?


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: If U Don\'t Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Gro*



Yemaya said:


> mmmm I love eggs, but I don't know about eating 6 a day


 
Wow I must've missed the eggs bandwagon last year


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Oct 30, 2009)

I eat eggs every single day. I actually eat a lot of protein daily. I think it just makes my hair coarse (thick strands). I still get the average amount of growth a month (as far as I know).


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 1, 2010)

bumping this....

I'm low carbing for weight loss so I'm eating 3 eggs a day.  I NEVER ate them before 4 months ago.

I do so many different things for growth it's hard to say what it is though.


----------



## brittdadutchess (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmm....I love eggs. I usually dont eat them boiled but...hmm.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 1, 2010)

Eating too much eggs can lead to high cholesterol. In general eggs are high in protein which is what give u growth. Egg rinse ur hair for strength as well but please don't eat eggs daily. If you do minus the yolk.


----------



## ava2 (Mar 1, 2010)

...........


----------



## blackbarbietea (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm already 2.5 weeks into the atkins diet. so all I ever eat are eggs, fried with evoo. and boiled eggs for snacks. I havent seen my hair do too much growing yet. But I got some lead hairs pulling me to BSL. So we'll see!!


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 2, 2011)

I started eating eggs recently because I was tired of eating the same thing for breakfast. I'll see if I have a growth spurt. I'll check to see what's up in about three months.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 2, 2011)

this sounds interesting i loove eggs, just had 3....... lol


----------

